# Experiences with Orijen??



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Hi, I was considering switching my dog over to Orijen after I found chunks of plastic in his old dog food (Natures Variety), and wanted to see if it a.) it was okay, Im a little bit worried about the high protein b.) its appropriate for a 1 1/2 year old intact male, c.) what your experiences were with it. 
I have tried Acana and he had horrible gas on it, so I dont know if being on Orijen will make it worse or not. I asked my vet the other day about high protein in dog food and he said it should be fine, but the hubby (anat and physio proff) said it will stress his kidneys out no matter what and we should err on the side of caution. If not Orijen I was going to go with Fromm. I just heard great things about Orijen and how it is has helped improve the coats of many dogs as well as get rid of eye boogers, which is what I am aiming to do.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I fed my 3 boys Orijen for 2 years and had very good results on it. I've also heard the high protein content can stress the kidneys. I also feed my guys a raw diet (for supper) so they are getting a fair amount of protein in their diets. My 12 year old was diagnosed with hemangio last year and I continued feeding it to him up until a month or so ago when he decided that he was too good for kibble!!!! He is now getting dehydrated raw, raw and canned food.

I actually just switched over to Acana for the little lower protein content. They are active dogs but not on the go, 24-7. So far on the Acana, I have also had very good results.

I've never tried Fromm (don't think it's available where I am) but I know many members on the forum use it and are very satisfied with the results.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I know of lots of people who feed Orijen and love it. However it gave mine horrible gas. Mines on Acana and hes doing well on it. He had gas really bad for the first month on Acana, now its calmed down now that hes adjusted to the food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

From the standpoint of high protein, I wouldn't worry about a healthy 1 1/2 yr. old dog experiencing any negative effects. He may well not need that high of protein though and will just excrete out the excess. Why pay more money for higher meat protein than you need?

I fed my lab the Orijen Large Breed Puppy a number of years ago and she did fine on it - better than on subsequent foods at a more reasonable cost? No.

I would look to a different brand rather than switching to Orijen. Who knows what's causing the gas . . . and since the sourcing of ingredients would be the same in both Orijen and Acana, you might run into the same problem.

As far as the eye booger concern, I found that my dogs get the worse case of it with kibbles that have potato as the only carb binder - like EVO. I actually read one theory that pitched the idea that really high protein foods tends to cause eye boogers in dogs that aren't utilizing all the protein - but take that with a grain of salt.

Fromm has a good track record and the formulas are low ash which is always a plus in my book. They are somewhat busy formulas with long ingredient lists, but if you don't have a sensitive dog they may work great. 

I abandoned Nature's Variety a few years ago when I found corn twice in the grain-free bags of kibble.

At the moment, I've just started feeding grain free Earthborn Coastal Catch with 32% protein and 18% fat. Coastal Catch : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Our 3 year old Lilly is on Orijen since she was 10 months. She is doing great with it. I might have had a little gas in the very beginning, but I did a sllllooow switch (started with 6 months....switched totally when she was 10 months). I took that extra time, because I also wanted be slow with the high protein in Orijen, even though there might not be a whole scientific reason behind our worries. Her coat looks great, she ALWAYS gets compliments. No. 2 is small and solid and even more important: She LOVES it!

Heike


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback, I just got a bag of Fromm Pork and Applesauce that I am transitioning him to and hopefully he will do well on (keeping fingers crossed!)


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I really hope that works for you. Bottom line, what works for your dog. Right?

We've fed Maddie Orijen since she was 4 & 1/2 months. She's done very well on it. But, I would never push it on anyone.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Just so you know Orijen is a very nutrition rich full meal dry food that contain high proteins. Which means your dog will get fat really quickly with lack of exercise.

I fed my dog with Orijen since puppy up to 10 months. However, he has a weak digestion system and constantly produce soft poop and even diarrhea. I had to stop the diet and go with limited ingredient diet.

So if your dog has a weak digestion system, then you should probably try something less rich.

Just a warning.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine do really well on it, but they are out hiking for hours every day. They have sooooo much energy on all that protein. I think I have a misconception that a high protein diet will prevent cancer based on the idea of cancer-starving low carb diets for people and canines with cancer. I spent an afternoon with Dr, Nick Dodman at Tufts, and he let me know that they have studied and documented that high protein foods can cause temperament and aggression issues or worsen them by making certain amino acids needed by the brain unprocessible. I've gone a more moderate route now with Fromm and Solid Gold SunDancer.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My goldens and my chihuahua are on a australian made kibble called black hawk 25% protein 17% fat there doing alright on this kibble altho they still scratch throughout the day.

Missy my whippet is on earthborn holistic grain free primitive natural 38% protein 20% fat. Missy is alays on the go runing around the backyard. Also when we go to the oval she hardly ever stops runing.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I love Champion foods. Because of cost I use Acana instead of Orijen and supplement with The Honest Kitchen for a wet food than is less processed, but both my dogs are doing well with Acana and I like the fact they process their own foods.


----------

